# Applying for Schengen Visa from Dubai



## jazzlover

Hi Guys, 

Me and my husband (would be) are traveling to Spain for our honeymoon. Actually its a cruise and we will be covering Spain and Portugal. Since Spain is the main point of entry and we will be spending maximum time there. I assume that we should get our visa done from Spanish embassy only. Now I have a couple of questions

1. We have a stopover at Paris for 8 hours and on our way back Amsterdam for 14 hours. Can we go out and visit the cities with Schengen visa we will have stamped for our cruise?

2. Do we need separate travel insurance as we both paid around $400 for insurance in our cruise fee?

3. Does anyone know any good travel agent who can take care of all this for us? This will be the biggest help. Will save us a lot of time. 

Will appreciate the help.

Thanks.


----------



## Felixtoo2

You probably won`t go to the Embassy to get a Schengen Visa. Most of the Embassies now contract out to VFS Global who do this at Wafi Mall. Its a bit of a PITA as there is always a queue, you`ll have to register on line for a appointment but disregard the time of that as there is no such thing as an appointment in reality. Depending on which country you`re from and I guess which Country you choose to get a Visa from it can take up to 15 days to process. 
You can go to any EEC country once you have the Visa, my Mrs got a German Schengen Visa and we flew in to Paris as a point of entry.


----------



## fcjb1970

Yes you get the visa through the country you will spend the most time, or if equal the port of entry as you thought. We went to Switzerland, so maybe a bit different process than Spain but I am sure close

My companion (Indonesian) got hers at the Swiss consulate in Dubai. It was pretty easy once we had all the documentation which should be pretty clearly described on the Embassy web site along with application forms. It did require travel insurance, I would think the cruise insurance would be acceptable, but you probably want to ask. The main thing seemed to be documentation showing that everything is bought and paid for and that you have enough money for the trip. Throw in a letter explaining that it is your honeymoon and I am sure it will all go smooth

Swiss had a scheduled time to hand in application and then she had an interview (which was really nothing). 

I think you are better off doing it yourself, a travel agent is going to charge to basically hand your papers into the consulate. The most time was getting everything together, and you have to do that either way.

The visa is good in those countries so there should not be a problem, but you will have to go through passport control going and coming, may not really have as much time as it sound like


----------



## pamela0810

I have applied for Schengen visas from the German Consulate, Netherlands consulate and the Swiss Consulate and by far the easiest one was the German Consulate but this was way back in 2006. Now, as Felix has already mentioned, you will need to apply through VFS as they process visas for most of the Schengen states. 

You will need to apply for the visa personally. I don't think travel agencies can help with Schengen visa applications.

The countries you have mentioned all have the Schengen agreement so you're fine on that too. Just remember that Switzerland (although they have a visa arrangement with Schengen states do not follow the Europ, so you will need Swiss Francs). Just throwing in the idea of perhaps visiting Switzerland as well since you're on honeymoon. It's the most beautiful place on Earth.

Congratulations!


----------



## rsinner

this is the website you need to look at Spain Visa Information - UAE - Home 

yes, you can visit those cities at stopovers - all are part of the Schengen agreement. 
Insurance - obviously I dont know what your insurance policy states, but the requirements for the insurance should be mentioned in the VFS page (link above). Generally they want a min coverage of 30k euros, but there might be other requirements as well. My company's medical insurance scheme covered us in Europe so we never needed to bother.

The visa process is relatively straightforward (but you need to plan your appointments etc.). I have not read the link above, but most Schengen countries require you to be physically present when applying. Otherwise, just walk into any travel agency in a mall or anywhere else, and I am sure they would help. But given the level of professionalism in Dubai, I would avoid them (I have had various travel agencies not even bothering to call me back, when I was virtually ready with an itinerary and to throw my money at them)


----------



## jazzlover

Thank you so much guys, all of you for all the help. I have taken the appointment through VFS. I think I have all the documents but just if you guys think that anything is missing. Please point it out.

1. All paid cruise bookings.
2. All paid air tickets.
3. Travel insurance + Cruise insurance.
4. NOC letter from both of our offices.
5. Account Statment. (My Fiance's)
6. Application (ofcourse)
7. Passport and its copy.

Also, there is one more thing I want to ask. I was working in Dubai from 2006-2011 and then left the country for a job in India. Now, I have just came back about 2 months back with the company I am working with. I have got my visa stamped and Emirates ID and everything BUT I still don't have a back account as the company takes some time for that. 

Now, I have my salary certificate and my salary slips for the past 2 months as well. I told the account department to open a bank account for me which they will but that will just be like a week old. 

So my salary certificate and salary slips and a letter from the company is enough proof that I have sufficient funds or they can create an issue on this? This is the only thing which is making me tense.

Thanks a heap seriously. Means a lot to me.


----------



## pamela0810

jazzlover said:


> Thank you so much guys, all of you for all the help. I have taken the appointment through VFS. I think I have all the documents but just if you guys think that anything is missing. Please point it out.
> 
> 1. All paid cruise bookings.
> 2. All paid air tickets.
> 3. Travel insurance + Cruise insurance.
> 4. NOC letter from both of our offices.
> 5. Account Statment. (My Fiance's)
> 6. Application (ofcourse)
> 7. Passport and its copy.
> 
> Also, there is one more thing I want to ask. I was working in Dubai from 2006-2011 and then left the country for a job in India. Now, I have just came back about 2 months back with the company I am working with. I have got my visa stamped and Emirates ID and everything BUT I still don't have a back account as the company takes some time for that.
> 
> Now, I have my salary certificate and my salary slips for the past 2 months as well. I told the account department to open a bank account for me which they will but that will just be like a week old.
> 
> So my salary certificate and salary slips and a letter from the company is enough proof that I have sufficient funds or they can create an issue on this? This is the only thing which is making me tense.
> 
> Thanks a heap seriously. Means a lot to me.


Don't worry about it. Do let them know that you are going on your honeymoon and provide them with the salary certificate and salary slips if required. I'm sure they will understand that your bank account is under process.
You do need hotel bookings for any time that you are spending overnight in a city just so that your trip looks consistent. If you are spending all nights on the cruise ship then that should work fine too.


----------



## fcjb1970

People seem to forget that there a humans on the other side of the visa counter. You should be writing a letter that basically says what your above post says. Also put in there that you are traveling for your honeymoon (who wants to reject a couple going for a honeymoon). They are not looking for a reason to reject your application, just want to be sure you will leave


----------



## jazzlover

Thanks a ton @pamela0810 and @fcjb1970 for all reply. You are right that they are human too and I am just sweating a little too much as everyone comes up with a new theory of how difficult it could be with all the crises going on in Europe.

I visited Paris (on Schengen visa) long time back and with my family and at the time it was a matter of 10 minutes (literally). But now, enough with all the worries. Thanks a ton guys, you were huge help in calming me down as well.

Cheers.


----------



## BedouGirl

jazzlover said:


> Thanks a ton @pamela0810 and @fcjb1970 for all reply. You are right that they are human too and I am just sweating a little too much as everyone comes up with a new theory of how difficult it could be with all the crises going on in Europe.
> 
> I visited Paris (on Schengen visa) long time back and with my family and at the time it was a matter of 10 minutes (literally). But now, enough with all the worries. Thanks a ton guys, you were huge help in calming me down as well.
> 
> Cheers.


The fact that you have previously been granted a Schengen visa will go in your favour. Happy honeymoon.


----------



## Tagumpay

*Need Help!!!!*

Hi Guys! I hope you can help me. I heard that in order to be issued a Schengen Visa, the tenure on a company must be at least 6 months. Is that true?
A quick background about me, I am a senior accountant in a UK global company in Dubai. I have been with the company for 3 months and I plan on flying to France on October. By the time I apply for the Schengen Visa, I will be more than 5 months in the company. I am 24 years old, Filipino and a woman. My current salary is AED 12,000. I have 3 credit cards that I can show to the officers. I will stay in Paris for approximately 7 Days. With this facts, will my tenure with my company give an adverse effect to my application? I hope to receive sensible feedbacks. This is really my dream since I was a child. Thanks!


----------



## rsinner

Tagumpay said:


> Hi Guys! I hope you can help me. I heard that in order to be issued a Schengen Visa, the tenure on a company must be at least 6 months. Is that true?
> A quick background about me, I am a senior accountant in a UK global company in Dubai. I have been with the company for 3 months and I plan on flying to France on October. By the time I apply for the Schengen Visa, I will be more than 5 months in the company. I am 24 years old, Filipino and a woman. My current salary is AED 12,000. I have 3 credit cards that I can show to the officers. I will stay in Paris for approximately 7 Days. With this facts, will my tenure with my company give an adverse effect to my application? I hope to receive sensible feedbacks. This is really my dream since I was a child. Thanks!


If the VFS doesn't mention it, then there is no such explicit rule. This does not stop the embassy from applying this as a criterion (or other criteria) in determining whether you intend to leave the Schengen area or not.

I hope this feedback was "sensible" enough for you.


----------



## Tagumpay

Hi RSinner,

Thank you for your response. I appreciate it! :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Dhiraj Kriplani

Hello,

We are Indian passport holder with UAE residence, We are planing to visit czech republic for 6 days, we have made itinerary including flights , hotel , excursion and transfers with advance payment .However , we stuck with some clause of check list that uae resident should be 3 months valid from the departure date but in my case 2 months 14 days are there, additionally I cannot even renew because as per Dubai labor Law i can renew only 2 months prior to expiry of resident visa. So I m stuck I cannot renew neither VFS czech republic is replying positively. Kindly suggest me any solution to help me out to have schengen visa as I have already spent a lot.
Is there any way to get schengen visa directly from prague travel agencies


----------



## omar92

I recommend you phone or email the Czech Embassy in Abu Dhabi and see whether they will accept some sort of letter from your employer that your residence visa will be renewed at the end of the 3 months. If the Czech Embassy agrees to this, then make sure they communicate this to the VFS office so that you do not face any issues when you lodge your application. 
Otherwise-rules are rules I'm afraid, and there is always the possibility that VFS will refuse to even accept your application as it would 'incomplete.'


----------



## Dhiraj Kriplani

*Noc*

Hi,

Please help me with NOC sample letter for my wife to present in embassy on behalf of me for schengen visa.

Kindly reply as earliest


----------



## Dhiraj Kriplani

Dhiraj Kriplani said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me with NOC sample letter for my wife to present in embassy on behalf of me for schengen visa.
> 
> Kindly reply as earliest


She is on my visa i.e. spouse visa


----------

